# Everglades 335 CC review



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

For anyone interested in this boat that will be taking long trips here is some FYI we recently figured out
While with half a 306 gallon tank of fuel and one person you can get 1.5 mpg, with a full tank, 500 lbs of ice, 150 gallon bladder, gear, and 5 guys you will only get .7 MPG with twin 300s. Boat is great and handled some bad weather without a problem. But if you're looking for a serious fishing boat you're looking in the wrong place. The list of creature comforts broken from our last trip continues to grow.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Everglades, when Dougherty owned them, were gadgety as all get out. And they broke constantly. Did you know that the windlass and the windshield wiper were on the same breaker? The front table would sometimes violently slam down. 

1.5mpg is actually quite impressive. I have run a 320 with twin F350's and the absolute best I have ever seen in 1.1. With full fuel, ice, gear and 6 people we would see .8. Ran a 320 with twin F300's and it was a dog.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Just fished a brand new 32 last weekend it has a full upper station also and at cruise loaded it was getting 1mpg with twin 300s and was a great riding boat but i agree it is in no way a deadicated hard core fishing boat


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

*335 Everglades*

I own a 335 CC with twin 300s and have taken it from Miami-Bimini-Gingerbreads-Miami a few times now. On a truly flat day with a full tank, 5 people, food and gear we were doing 38mph at .95mpg trimmed 4 bars. 

I was very disappointed with Everglades as their performance bulletins are a complete farce. They test their boats with 1 or 2 people on the boat and 30 gallons of gas. You can get 1.5mpg going maybe 29mph but come on, no one wants to go that slow. Definitely considering getting a more fuel-efficient and faster boat when I upgrade.

The boat is great and super family friendly but I don't like the performance. Top speed on the boat is 49mph at 5300rpm (RPMs will not go higher)


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

They sure are pretty though...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah mine uses a lot of gas too...


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

What’s your WOT rpm? Top speed? Mpg?


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone have the 335 with Yamaha 350s ?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Fatjorgito need to look at some different props to get your rpms up to 5800ish shoukd see better performance then.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Yeah mine uses a lot of gas too...



Yeah but your MTI 42 with quad 400's is a panty dropper!!!!:whistling::notworthy::thumbup:


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

They're a great boat for getting to crab island but may wanna play it safe and get a 36 with quads just in case...


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

Just a PSA to anyone with a 335, the front fish box is not sealed. If you have one do not use it as a fish box until you get if fully sealed, or it will drain into the hull...


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

Jimmayy said:


> Just a PSA to anyone with a 335, the front fish box is not sealed. If you have one do not use it as a fish box until you get if fully sealed, or it will drain into the hull...


Does water ever seep up into your fwd fish box? I always find about .5-1 inch of water in there...


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

Yes we had the same problem. You have to close the valve on the macerator until you go to pump it out at the end of a trip.
Did everglades work with you in sealing the top of your forward fish box?


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

Jimmayy said:


> Yes we had the same problem. You have to close the valve on the macerator until you go to pump it out at the end of a trip.
> Did everglades work with you in sealing the top of your forward fish box?


My front fish box already came sealed (if by sealing you mean the black rubber around the lid). Everglades recently replaced the front macerator because it wasn't draining well and I was actually having a bunch of water come in - luckily it was under warranty. 

How do you close the valve on the macerator pump? 

Also - have you had issues draining water in the center console?


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

By sealed I mean if you get in the front fish box and look up there may be about a 1' gap where the box should meet the deck, this gap drains into the hull. 

We also had to have the macerator replaced under warranty.

I can't remember exactly where the valve is as we did this several months ago but if you get in the head and remove the panels on the forward side it is somewhere up in there. 

Describe exactly where the draining water issue is, is it in the head?


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

Jimmayy said:


> By sealed I mean if you get in the front fish box and look up there may be about a 1' gap where the box should meet the deck, this gap drains into the hull.
> 
> We also had to have the macerator replaced under warranty.
> 
> ...


This weekend when I take it out I'll look for that 1" gap - thanks for the heads up.

Regarding the other water - if you go into the center console where the bathroom is and look down, the drain is on your right side (towards the aft). The bilge/macerator on it is on a sensor so when there is a lot of water it automatically drains it; however, the sensor does sense when there is about an inch of water left.

Another huge thing I recently did to the 335 was ask Sundance Marine (my dealer) to install an additional handle for the aft fish box. Makes it much easier to open now.


----------



## Jimmayy (May 16, 2018)

If you pull up the cover to the drain pan there is a steel mesh filter that I found clogged up a few times that may solve your sitting water problem. If that doesn't work you may just have to use a shop vac to get the last little bit out.

Yeah that lid on the aft fish box is a beast i'll have to look into getting another handle for it-thanks!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Well, I was dead set on buying a 335 Everglades until I read these crappy reviews.
Think I will keep my 1990 model 19 foot Proline with a 115 2 stroke Yammy on the ass end. 
It will save me 300K plus dollars and I get better mileage. Damn a leaking fish box! LOL!!:thumbup:


----------



## SteveH (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished a couple of weeks ago on a 435 Everglades with quad F350s. Cruising at 40 mph, we were burning 85 gph (.47mpg)


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

Jimmayy said:


> If you pull up the cover to the drain pan there is a steel mesh filter that I found clogged up a few times that may solve your sitting water problem. If that doesn't work you may just have to use a shop vac to get the last little bit out.
> 
> Yeah that lid on the aft fish box is a beast i'll have to look into getting another handle for it-thanks!


Checked the fish box - mine was fine. Boat is running good now.. Definitely will give it to Everglades that their warranties are the best!


----------



## FatJorgito (Jul 6, 2018)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Well, I was dead set on buying a 335 Everglades until I read these crappy reviews.
> Think I will keep my 1990 model 19 foot Proline with a 115 2 stroke Yammy on the ass end.
> It will save me 300K plus dollars and I get better mileage. Damn a leaking fish box! LOL!!:thumbup:


It definitely is a great boat - and every boat over 30ft is gonna have its fair share of problems. It's definitely not the boat to get if you're gonna do hardcore fishing.. but if you're like me that takes it to the sandbar or dinner every weekend and every once in a while spearfishing in the Bahamas, then it works for that. Definitely would say its the best family-friendly 32-34ft center console on the market.


----------

